# Stator output???



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

does anyone know the output of the stator on a 928 OHXE (38801). Im looking into doing the led headlight and just curious on what my boundaries are. I have 2 18w lights. I tried calling Toro but all they keep saying is that it could void warranty and its not recommended as its never been tested , yada yada yada!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe you could do some research on the engine to find out the output of the stator


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Ive been searching for over a month. I get specs for everything but stator output.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Engine numbers would be very helpful.

Is it a 2015 or 2016 ??


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

All the numbers are in my first post 928 ohxe. (38801) is the model number. Its a 2015 tho


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

any numbers on the motor


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Its the same motor in the pic. Not sure what other numbers you're looking for. Only other number is the S/N


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For Toro parts you need to have the model and serial number or at least the first four or five digits of the serial number to ID it properly. That's the snowblower itself.

https://www.torodealer.com/en-US/Pages/partslookup.aspx
https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pa...?searchTerm=38801&BasicSearchFilter=equipment

The engine has it's own numbers and the photo I posted shows where those numbers should be. I'm trying to be helpful.

928 OHXE only means it's likely red, the auger is 28" wide and it has a 9 horse engine.
That's fine if you're trying to buy the whole unit off the showroom floor but it's not worth much when you start talking about a specific part that will fit your machine.

That's why two people are asking you for more numbers. We need them to help you.

I'm guessing your Toro engine part number is 120-4423 and there is also an engine number like "LC175FDS-1". 

Are those correct ??

If so you might have to give the Toro dealer or Toro 1-800 customer service a call as I can't find anything on it but then again there are some pretty sharp tools in this shed if you can confirm the engine numbers. 

Most people aren't going to bother to look up pages of info if you're not willing to find the numbers they need. That's just the way it is. :blush::blush:


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

I tried calling toro. They couldnt even tell me the specs


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

If you have a multimeter you can measure the max output of the stator at full throttle.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

craftyman said:


> I tried calling toro. They couldnt even tell me the specs


That's the stuff that drives me crazy. You go through the trouble of calling them and you can't get an answer. How can they not know, they chose that engine and someone had to be sure it'd power the LED and or hand warmers. 

Let me see what more I might be able to find.

When you get a chance can you see if those are the correct numbers for your engine ??


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Engine model# 120-0138. There is also another # 11404031-1. Its also a 2014 (my mistake) Only other number is the S/N. Its the 265cc toro engine. Not a B&S


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know you deleted it but the idea of the DVOM is to put it in series with something that uses power like an incandescent light bulb or two (three) and see what amperage you get in the circuit. 

It might come down to that. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree that a multimeter would be the best way to find out. 
This would be a Loncin engine. Alternator may be one of these but I don't see a output rating on the many sites I see that sell this alternator. It doesn't look very big so I don't know if it can handle two 18 watt lights.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Last winter i was running a 37.5w halogen with no issues. I just want to have all my ducks in line before wiring everything up. I do know it is an 8 post stator. I just dont know how many posts are wrapped


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

craftyman said:


> Last winter i was running a 37.5w halogen with no issues. I just want to have all my ducks in line before wiring everything up. I do know it is an 8 post stator. I just dont know how many posts are wrapped


 From your observation you have access to at least 38 watts which you could break down as : 1 set handwarmer with 20 watts draw total
1 LED 18 watts therefore 6 led @ 3 watts each.
Or: 2 Led @ 18 watts ea.

I don't know if that is any interest to you but this could be a way to look at it with what you have. Did this blower with the same engine came with hand warmers as an option plus the halogen light? Maybe ask your dealer.
Lastly check how much light comes from a 18watts Led you might be surprised.
Good Luck


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Kiss4aFrog*: Your advice is golden!!! IMHO doing the experiment to see what the stator is actually putting out is the only frickin' thing that is true. That is real. That counts.

So how to test? Is the concept that the load must exceed the stator's maximum output to accurately measure the stator? 

Should I use an old 4-bulb bathroom light bar with 100 watt bulbs in it? Is there something else I could use for a load? Would you mind looking at the ebay shunt below. 

I need to do this output test for additional bilge pumps on four jet skis, and for additional or different lighting and accessories on a garden tractor, a riding mower, a Honda powered Kimpex ATV snowblower, and an Ariens ST1032 snowblower.

When you and the other electrical wizards on this forum get time, can you tell us what you think about those combo volt meter/ amp meter LED digital gauges on ebay? I would actually like to install them on the jet skis. And on the garden tractor and riding mower (they are both Craftsman and already come stock with a needle gauge amp meter).








DC 4 5 30V 0 50A Digital LED Display Voltmeter Ammeter Meter Current Shunt | eBay









DC6 5 100V 0 20A Digital LCD Combo Panel Meter Volt Amp Power Module Watt Meter | eBay

Thank you for your post,
E350



Kiss4aFrog said:


> I know you deleted it but the idea of the DVOM is to put it in series with something that uses power like an incandescent light bulb or two (three) and see what amperage you get in the circuit.
> 
> It might come down to that. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You'd want to increase the load until you pulled the voltage down below what your load needs to run properly.

I was thinking of going to Radio Shack (may they rest in peace) and getting some resistors to build a load bank with an amp and volt meter. Likely use 13.5V and then have a resistor for 1 amp, 2 amp, 3 amp, ...

I'd use 13.5 volts because that would work for riding mowers too.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

See that's where you lose me. When you talk about basic electrical stuff that probably everybody but me knows about. Remember, you are talking to a box of rocks for a brain here, with a few random bright pebbles, but really just a box of rocks... But the upside is that I can copy what you do, when you do it, if and when you post it.

[OT, I do have some knowledge on another electrical matter to contribute to the forum which I will start a thread on later tonight.]




Kiss4aFrog said:


> You'd want to increase the load until you pulled the voltage down below what your load needs to run properly.
> 
> I was thinking of going to Radio Shack (may they rest in peace) and getting some resistors to build a load bank with an amp and volt meter. Likely use 13.5V and then have a resistor for 1 amp, 2 amp, 3 amp, ...
> 
> I'd use 13.5 volts because that would work for riding mowers too.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

From what I am told. This engine is only offered in the HD model line, and it comes from factory with the headlight and hand warmers. Also I ran a 37.5 watt bulb with hand warmers all last winter without issue. 

I temporarily connected one of my lights last night it it is extremly bright (no difference than when I had them on my truck) but what surprised me is that there wasn't any light flicker!!!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

You answered your own question with your last post, if you had told us at first that you ran hand warmers and 37.5 watts bulb you could had saved us some head scratching and internet searching. So all is good now and you probably have a 60 watts stator. Keep on trucking hmm blowing


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Would I need a voltage regulator? It's not like it's revving up and down like a bike


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Again if you had no issues last year there is no reason this year will be different. Most LEDs have specs that it can handle from 0 to 50 volts but check your specs on the package. This thread when read in its entirety will tell you what is needed. Good Luck
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## pyro (Oct 24, 2015)

I actually just mailed Toro regarding the same question as I was looking to buy a 928. They did not know the answer and also gave me the same bs about voiding the warranty.

I just put an order in with Ariens.


----------

